# doppelte Ausführung bei einfachem Mausklick!



## ReatKay (31. Jul 2008)

Moin zusammen

Ich hab da grad wieder mal eine "seltsame Erscheinung".

Ich habe ein Panel, dieses Panel hat einen MouseListener zugewiesen bekommen und bei MouseReleased sollte ein gewisser Code ausgeführt werden - komischerweise wird das immer zwei mal ausgeführt!?

Der MouseListener

```
public class clickController implements MouseListener
{
    public clickController()
    {

    }

    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        
    }

    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        
       
    }

    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        if (arg0.getButton() == 1)
        {
             System.out.println(" Links-Klick: " + arg0.getPoint());

             System.out.println("Feld: x" + arg0.getX()/50 + " y" + arg0.getY()/50 );

             realPlayer.setSelection(arg0.getX()/50,arg0.getY()/50);
        }
        else if (arg0.getButton() == 3)
        {
            System.out.println(" Rechts-Klick: " + arg0.getPoint());

            System.out.println(realPlayer.getSelectionX() + " " + arg0.getX()/50 + " " + realPlayer.getSelectionY() + arg0.getY()/50);

            if ((arg0.getX()/50 == realPlayer.getSelectionX()) && (arg0.getY()/50 == realPlayer.getSelectionY()))
            {

            }
            else
            {
                gameWindow.getInstance().showStandardFieldPopup(arg0);
            }
        }
    }
```

Mein JFrame welches das besagte Panel "mapPanel" beinhaltet

```
public class gameWindow extends JFrame
{
    public static gameWindow instance = null;

    private JPanel container = new JPanel();
    private JMenuBar mainMenu = new JMenuBar();
    private JMenu gameMenu = new JMenu();
    private JPanel top  = new JPanel();
    private mapPanel map = new mapPanel();
    private JPanel mainContent = new JPanel();
    private JScrollPane sub = new JScrollPane(map);
    private JPopupMenu standPop = new JPopupMenu();

    public static gameWindow getInstance()
    {
        if (gameWindow.instance == null)
        {
            gameWindow.instance = new gameWindow();
        }

        return gameWindow.instance;
    }

    private gameWindow()
    {
        this.setUndecorated(true);


        initWindow();
    }

    public void initWindow()
    {
        this.setTitle("Sunburst    (c) 2008 by Royal Flush Entertainment");
        this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        
        this.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.setLayout(new FlowLayout());

        // Vollbild-Modus simulieren
        graphicsDeviceController.getInstance().setFullscreenMode(this);

        // Container-Panel vorbereiten (Container-Panel)
        this.container.setSize(1280,1024);
        this.container.setSize(1280,1024);
        this.container.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1280,1024));
        this.container.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(1280,1024));
        this.container.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.container.setBorder(new LineBorder(new Color(0,0,0)));

        // Map-Panel vorbereiten
        this.map.setSize(5000,5000);
        this.map.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(5000,5000));
        this.map.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(5000,5000));
        this.map.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.map.addMouseListener(new clickController()); // Hier wird der Listener aufs Panel gesetzt

        // Main Content Panel (incl: SubPanel, RightInfoPanel
        this.mainContent.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        this.mainContent.setSize(1280,580);
        this.mainContent.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1280,580));
        this.mainContent.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(1280,580));
        this.mainContent.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.mainContent.setBorder(new LineBorder(new Color(0,0,0)));

        // Subpanel (Scrollpane für MapPanel)
        this.sub.setSize(1080,568);
        this.sub.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1080,568));
        this.sub.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(1080,568));
        this.sub.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.sub.setBorder(new LineBorder(new Color(0,0,0)));

        // Top Panel (für Spielinfos)
        this.top.setSize(1280,100);
        this.top.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(1280,100));
        this.top.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(1280,100));
        this.top.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));
        this.top.setBorder(new LineBorder(new Color(0,0,0)));

        this.mainMenu.setBorderPainted(false);
        this.mainMenu.setBackground(new Color(0,0,0));

        JMenuItem fieldInfo = new JMenuItem();
        fieldInfo.setText("Field Info");


        this.standPop.add(fieldInfo);


        // Panels hinzufügen
        this.container.add(mainMenu);
            this.gameMenu.setText("Game");
            
            this.mainMenu.add(this.gameMenu);

        this.add(this.standPop);


        this.mainContent.add(sub, java.awt.BorderLayout.WEST);
        this.container.add(this.top);
        this.container.add(this.mainContent);
        this.add(container);


        this.setEnabled(true);
        this.setVisible(true);
    }
    
    public void showStandardFieldPopup(MouseEvent e)
    {
        this.standPop.show(e.getComponent(),e.getX(),e.getY());
    }
}
```

Sieht jemand einen Fehler der für dieses Verhalten verantwortlich ist?

Gruss & Danke
RoyalFlush[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jul 2008)

vielleicht zwei derartige Listener eingefügt?
schreibe System.out.println()-Meldungen in den Listener und gib die Quelle + den HashCode des Listeners aus


----------



## ReatKay (31. Jul 2008)

Habe den Listener nur einmal eingebaut... die HashCodes sind identisch Oo


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jul 2008)

vereinfache dein Programm Schritt für Schritt, wirf nicht benötigte Komponenten wie JPopupMenu, JMenuBar und JScrollBar raus,
entferne irrelevante Panel und Aufrufe wie setBorder() oder setColor(),

wenn du dann irgendwann ein handlich kleines und auch lesbares Programm hast, in dem der Fehler immer noch auftritt,
dann poste das


----------



## ReatKay (31. Jul 2008)

so hier das "handliche" Programm, immernoch mit dem selben Fehler 

Das Frame:

```
public class gameWindow extends JFrame
{
    public static gameWindow instance = null;

    private mapPanel map = new mapPanel();

    public static gameWindow getInstance()
    {
        if (gameWindow.instance == null)
        {
            gameWindow.instance = new gameWindow();
        }

        return gameWindow.instance;
    }

    private gameWindow()
    {

        initWindow();
    }

    public void initWindow()
    {
        this.setTitle("Sunburst    (c) 2008 by Royal Flush Entertainment");
        this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        
        this.setLayout(new FlowLayout());

        
        // Map-Panel vorbereiten
        this.map.setSize(5000,5000);
        this.map.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(5000,5000));
        this.map.setMinimumSize(new Dimension(5000,5000));
       
        this.map.addMouseListener(new clickController());
        this.add(map);
        

        this.setEnabled(true);
        this.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

Das MapPanel:

```
class mapPanel extends JPanel
{
    @Override
    public void paint(Graphics g)
    {
       for (int x = 0 ; x < 100 ; x++)
       {
           for (int y = 0 ; y < 100 ; y++)
           {
               g.setColor(new Color(131,139,139));
               g.drawRect(50*y,50*x,50,50);
               g.setColor(new Color(0,0,0));
               g.fillRect(((50*y)+1),((50*x)+1),49,49);
           }

       }

       if (realPlayer.getSelectionX() >= 0 && realPlayer.getSelectionY() >= 0)
       {
               g.setColor(new Color(30,144,255));
               g.drawRect(realPlayer.getSelectionX()*50, realPlayer.getSelectionY()*50, 50, 50);
        }
    }
}
```

Der MouseListener:

```
public class clickController implements MouseListener
{
    public clickController()
    {

    }

    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        
    }

    public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        
       
    }

    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        if (arg0.getButton() == 1)
        {
             System.out.println(" Links-Klick: " + arg0.getPoint());

             realPlayer.setSelection(arg0.getX()/50,arg0.getY()/50);
        }
        else if (arg0.getButton() == 3)
        {
            System.out.println(" Rechts-Klick: " + arg0.getPoint());
        }
    }

    public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) 
    {

    }

    public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) 
    {

    }

}
```

[/code]


----------



## Marco13 (31. Jul 2008)

Bei mir erscheint die Meldung bei jedem Klick nur einmal. Maus kaputt? :wink:


----------



## SlaterB (31. Jul 2008)

tja, größter anzunehmender Unfall, Fehler nicht reproduzierbar,

mit folgendem Listener
    public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0)
    {
        System.out.println(System.currentTimeMillis() + ", Button: " + arg0.getButton() + ", " + arg0.getClickCount());
    }


erhalte ich die Ausgabe
1217508137546, Button: 3, 1
1217508138625, Button: 3, 1
1217508139984, Button: 1, 1
1217508141265, Button: 1, 1

wie sieht sie bei dir aus?


----------



## ReatKay (31. Jul 2008)

Mhn, ich hab grad mal 2 andre Mäuse getestet:

Interessant: Mit der Kabelmaus läuft es einwandfrei (nur 1 Klick registriert)
mit den Wireless-Mäusen: Jeweils immer 2 Klicks 

Möglicherweise eine Fehlproduktion von Logitech harhar

danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## ReatKay (4. Aug 2008)

Versuche gerade, das Problem irgendwie zu umgehen - für den Fall, dass auch andere Wireless-Maus-Besitzer in der finalen Version mit dem selben Problem zu kämpfen haben.

Egal was ich mache (sei es mit einer boolean setzen oder sonstwas), bringt alles nix - da (so verstehe ich es), das ganze nahezu Paraellel abläuft...

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, wie ich diesen ungewollten Doppelaufruf in den Griff kriege?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2008)

vergleiche die Systemzeit (System.currentTimeInMillies()) + den ClickCount dieses Doppelereignisses verglichen mit einem normalen Doppelklick,
(siehe mein Posting)

wenn deine Anwendung gar keine Doppelklicks unterstützt, 
dann kannst du noch eher alle weiteren Klicks innerhalb der nächsten x Millisekunden nach einem akzeptierten Klick ignorieren


----------



## ReatKay (4. Aug 2008)

Das ist ja eben das Problem 

Sie haben die selbe Systemzeit, und den selben Clickcount... das System führt effektiv 2 gleichzeitige Einzelklicks aus, die dann halt die Methode doppelt ausführen 

Und das ganze geschieht so schnell, dass ich die Methode nicht mal mit einer Boolean sperren kann - die Boolean ist beim 2. durchlaufen immernoch true, obwohl sie direkt am Anfang des ersten Durchlaufs auf false gesetzt wird ^^


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2008)

das ist kein Problem, sondern ein charakteristisches Merkmal,
wenn das so schnell ist und ein normaler Doppelklick 50 ms Zeitabstand hat, dann kannst du die fehlerhafte Maus erkennen und die zweiten Ereignisse ignorieren

dass du Probleme mit der Nebenläufigkeit hast, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,
dass wird doch alles vom AWT-Thread nacheinander abgearbeitet,
ansonsten hättest du mit dem HashCode/ Namen von Thread.currentTherad() ein weiteres Unterscheidungsmerkmal,

um Nebenläufigkeits-Fehler trotzdem zu vermeiden gibt es synchronized & Co, mache dich dazu schlau


----------



## ReatKay (5. Aug 2008)

Danke Slater! Der Tip mit dem Synchronized hat's gebracht


----------

